# Problem with CARP



## pauloperes (Nov 14, 2011)

So,

I'm learning CARP, I configured two hosts:

Server 1: carp0 ip 192.168.4.3
Server 1: em0 ip 192.168.4.1

Server 2: carp0 ip 192.168.4.3
Server 2: em0 ip 192.168.4.2

When server 1 is master, I don't get ping from 192.168.4.2 to 192.168.4.3 and server 2 is master I have the same situation.

I have one host with ip 192.168.4.5 with same situation.

Regards,

Paulo


----------



## SirDice (Nov 14, 2011)

Did you read the relevant handbook chapter? 

32.14 Common Address Redundancy Protocol (CARP)


----------



## pauloperes (Nov 14, 2011)

yes, I read this handbook.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 15, 2011)

Check the output of arp() on each host to make sure it has the right MAC address listed for the virtual IP.  And test ping after running `# arp -ad` to clear the arp cache.


----------



## mix_room (Nov 16, 2011)

So you are saying that you can not ping the carp0 interface from the non-active em0 interface? Or do they not reply to ping at all?


----------



## pauloperes (Nov 16, 2011)

Phoenix,

So, after I ran the *arp -ad* thats working.

On machine master the command removed entry for interface carp.

Thanks.


----------



## pauloperes (Nov 16, 2011)

So,

The command *arp -ad* working one time, after the reboot the machine does not working any more.


----------

